

Barnes–Hut simulation: Algorithm for performing an n-body simulation - shankysingh
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barnes%E2%80%93Hut_simulation

======
kitd
I'm happy it's Gravity Simulation Week on HackerNews right now!

BTW, here's another HTML5 BH simulator:
[https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/sameera/demos/BNtree/](https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/sameera/demos/BNtree/)

